# Betta Bulbs!



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I went to the petstore and tried these betta bulbs out. After about 5 days, I started seen growth! 

the only ones I can NEVER get growing is the Lily bulbs they have. I bought one and they started to rot. =( but it doesn't matter I have lilies anyway, but I was just experimenting since they were on sale. 

Photos of the plants so far: 


The onion plants that I bought. it seemed that the main bulb was rotting but there were these smaller onion bulbs on the sides growing. I pulled them off and they are growing like mad now!









The other bulbs, (not sure what they were called) I am excited for these cause it will look grassy in the green side of my divided tank. =)









This is the tank that has the second photo of plants. I will move the Onion plants in the same tank. (the green side of the tank) 










enjoy,
Tree


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

those are some nice fish!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't trust the bulbs they have sitting around stores for who knows how many months before they're bought. I've not had the best of luck with dwarf lily plants via mail either.. tried buying from PAC 3 different times only 1 bulb didn't smell of rot (and was soft and break-able) when it got here.. that may be from poor care on PAC's end or temperature while in the mail.
I want to try some Aponogeton species but they tend to get HUGE and I'm worried about DOA bulbs with them too...


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks! these guys both pretty much have SBD but I love them all the same. I'm glad I moved them to a smaller tank though, They seem to be getting to the surface better.

@Aqua Aurora yeah I was pretty much taking a chance with these bulbs. I never trusted them either. I have two that are not growing in a tank that has nothing in it so we will see what happens to them. =P


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I bought a pack of those once. Came with 7 bulbs, 4 grew! Three aponogetons and one onion. :-D


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

It sucks then some wont grow. =/ 

But Is there a way to keep the aponogetons from growing so larger? maybe Less light and rimming it?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Tree said:


> It sucks then some wont grow. =/
> 
> But Is there a way to keep the aponogetons from growing so larger? maybe Less light and rimming it?


Too little light it won't grow at all, you'd have to trim leaves as they got huge, not sure how fast it grows new leaves though


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

My three aponogetons reached about 20 inches in height and don't seem to be getting any taller. Leaves die every now and then, I trim off the dead ones and new ones grow within a couple days.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you know which sp. of aponogetons you have?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmmm, I will have to wait and see on how tall mine get. I'm guessing they are the same as SplashyBettas? They must be another type?


----------



## Everglades (Jul 18, 2015)

I have the betta bulbs too after two days they were sprouting and today about a week later they are two inches tall!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

sweet! mine took longer to sprout.

mine are now all the way to the top of the tank pretty much. I will be excited when it thickens. I have like five bulbs together in one spot. Haha


----------



## Everglades (Jul 18, 2015)

I spread my three apart they still are pretty thin but like I said they are growing upwards. how long did it take for yours to reach the top?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

four days after I posted this thread. so pretty fast. =O


----------



## Everglades (Jul 18, 2015)

Ok wow My little guy will probably be happy to hear that!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hehe! he will be weaving in an out of those leaves.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I bought some of theese once, only one plant lived and it was an aponogeton, not sure what species, but it has flowered once in the year that ive had it...its actually one of my favorite plants I have. its amazing it even grew lol!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

wow they flower? Man I should look into these plants more. lol


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah it had a long white thing with what looked like it had seed/pollen things on it....I really dont know a whole lot on plants so thats how I describe it haha.

it was awesome climbing up the side of the tank, into the hood to get out of the water I guess...I should have saved some of the pictures dang it!


----------



## Everglades (Jul 18, 2015)

Do you know if these plants have like a clear coating that comes of and sinks to the bottom? my best guess is the plants


----------

